# 10 Things i hate at the gym.



## ghandi (Sep 21, 2003)

I have decided to get a few things of my chest, apology's to anyone who is offended, but if you are then check the name of this website as maybe its not the place for you. 

1. Firstly there is what i refer to as "zero resistance training" this is usually performed by women of a certain age who go around the gym putting ever machine on the lowest wait possible and leisurely doing 10-12 reps on a wait thats barely there offering no resistance at all, these people may as well stay at home and open and close cupboards for all the good its doing. 

2. Another of my pet hates is the people who walk on running machines. 'It is called a running machine for a reason lard arse!' There is nothing worse than going to do a bit of cardio and having to wait for 15 minutes while some clown strolls along like they have all the time in the world. You often find these idiots drive to the gym, they should save petrol and walk to the gym and save on gym membership fees by then walking straight home again and not clutter up the gym at the expense of those who have come to train. 

3. Don't get me wrong i am all in favour of women training (especially cute ones...joke) but what irritates me almost as much as the women detailed in point 1 are the ones who think they are personal trainers. There are two of these idiots in my gym, they come in, turn of the rage against the machine CD, whack on some #####ty ibiza anthems dance album and proceed to train in a highly annoying way. Shouts of 'You can do it,' 'five more' counted down to 'one more' and most annoyingly 'Have it!!' after the completion of every set echo around what was once a good place to train. Then they have the cheek to moan about you grunting as you perform your last rep of heavy squats. 

4. Another thing that annoys me is unsolicited advise. If i want your advise i will ask for it. The other day one of the idiots refered to in point 3 came up to me in the middle of a set of close grip bench presses and told me my grip was too wide (my hands were approximately 12 inches apart). She started by saying 'I'm not an expert but....' exactly you are not an expert so mind your own f*ckin business! 

5. Another pet hate of mine is those put several pieces of equipment out of action unnecessarily, you know, the jokers who do dumbell flyes on the bench under the smith machine, or situps lying under the cable cross over. These people need working on. 

6. Stupid questions. I am a fairly affable bloke but i get pissed off when people ask me stupid questions, these usually come from teenage dickheads looking to pack on some muscle to take womens attention away from their spotty faces or be able to hit people a bit harder the next time they have more than four pints and try to start a fight in a cab rank for no reason. Questions like 'how can i lift more weight','how do i get a six pack?' and 'how can i get my chest bigger' when all asked in the space of ten minutes by the guy who has only joined the gym last week do not so much indicate someone is keen but more indicate someone who will not last long in the gym when they realise you don't get a six pack in a week. There are no short cuts period. 

7. Personal Comments. Ok so at the moment i am concentrating on gaining mass, i am well aware of my weight and bodyfat percentage, so i don't need some scrawny prick telling me 'You've put a bit of weight on' or 'your getting a bit of a belly' every time i train. i have a long fuse but when this happens consistently over 4-5 weeks by the same person, the person usually ends up being told where to go. They then act like you are being unreasonable, well if i came in the gym every day and told you, you were too skinny or that your tattoo's made you look a prick how would you feel? Whats more annoying is if you do take the time to try to explain to this muppett that you are bulking up, you realise you are wasting your time as this clown does not have the intelligence to appreciate what you are saying. 

8. Gawpers also annoy me, those people who stare at you when you train. Again these are usually young lads who have'nt been training that long, often the ones asking stupid questions in point 6. You walk in the gym and gaze open mouthed as you walk over to the smith machine and put a couple of plates on each side. then totally break your concentration by staring at you as you pump out your reps (if this happens to you try to avoid eye contact with the prick or you will undoubtably get a stupid question). 

9. Another pet hate of mine is when you turn your back some one is on the piece of equipment you were using. To make matters worse they are often the zero resistance women of point 1, who have no understanding of gym etiquette. Your towel is on the bench, you finish a set of 50 kilo dumbell presses, you plant the weight at the foot of the bench and walk over to the water fountain, turn around and there is a fat arsed old hag doing shoulder presses on the end of your bench with two of the worlds smallest dumbells. I, being a nice guy allow these people to finish, resisting the urge to introduce a size nine nike to their fat arse bulging out of their lycra shorts. 

10 It is my theory that 'you know when you are getting bigger when more and more people tell you they know someone bigger than you'. You know the ones those guys in the gym who know they can in no way match your physique so tell you (like your interested) of some cousin, work mate or friend they have who is twice the size you are. if you ever meet this guy (thats if he even exists) they usually turn out to be a complete lard arse, and not the greek god they were hyped up to be. 

i feel better now. 

Regards Ghandi.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 21, 2003)

Check out the thread on universal gym etiquette bro. u'll love it


----------



## odin52 (Sep 21, 2003)

let it out big guy, let it all out.


----------



## DuhFee (Sep 21, 2003)

How about people who ask how many sets you have left, and then after recieving an answer, proceed to stare at you until you finish?

Another one that bothers me is when one guy is doing a set, and his buddy is having a seat on a piece of equipment you'd like to use.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2003)

Let's add...

I hate the guys walking around the gym with PLS, phantom lat syndrome.  They walk around like they have grapefruits underneath their arms and I hate it.

I hate the guy who does and exercise 3 inches from the weight rack.   Why the hell can he not leave the aisle clear so I can put my weights back.

I hate when I am doing explosive training and some dick comes over and tells me I need to slow down my cadence.  Fuck off buddy, I am training for function, not just to look good.

I also hate a gym that doesn't keep it's weights clean.  I am not a pretty boy type, but I don't want to have to wash rust stains of my skin and clothes when I get home.

I hate when some dick puts the weights on the tree improperly.  An example of this is when they hide the 10's and 25s behind a bunch of 35s and 45s.  Another example is when they put the 45s on the top part of the tree so you can't fit another 45 under it.

I hate people who see your doing an exercise, try to avoid you, but then still run into the end of the bar in the middle of your set.

Most of all, I hate people that are dicks in the gym.  All of these things listed bother, but if someone does them, I am not going to be a dickhead to them, I will accept their apology and be done with it.  If they don't apologize, I will just walk by them and fart in their face when they are benching.


----------



## y2gt (Sep 22, 2003)

it seems everyone is a little pissed lately....
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=18983


----------



## ghandi (Sep 22, 2003)

ANGER IS A GIFT.


----------



## sli (Sep 24, 2003)

Anger is Overrated.


----------



## moon (Sep 25, 2003)

it is good anyway


----------



## iron jock (Sep 25, 2003)

Try those idiot with their cell phone one in the gym.  The gym is suppose to be where you train and workout not a place to have a phone conversation.  It distracts everyone when those damn things goes off since none of them puts it on silent and usually its one of thos stupid ringers that can make any one lose concertration on a rep.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 25, 2003)

> I hate the guys walking around the gym with PLS, phantom lat syndrome. They walk around like they have grapefruits underneath their arms and I hate it.


 just tell them it looks like they're getting bigger, with a big thumbs up.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

ah yes, the guys with the gingerbread man strut, like their triceps don't fit in with their lats so their arms must protrude, I love that shit b/c it makes them look so f'n stupid. shit like that seperates the men from the insecure boys in the gym. It just always happens to be those same guys looking around muggin everyone in there to no end.
My biggest pet peave at the gym right now happens every time I am in there, someone can't take their eyes offme, and I don't mean to sound arrogant by saying that, but some little high schooler will just sit and stare at me with no tact at all, I will catch him in the mirror eyeing me as well, I hate it. I have said shit to these clowns before, why don't you look away and get to your wo and stop stairing at me you bitch. Maybe if I was 300 lbs then I can understand it by my god, what is the deal?!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> My biggest pet peave at the gym right now happens every time I am in there, someone can't take their eyes offme, and I don't mean to sound arrogant by saying that, but some little high schooler will just sit and stare at me with no tact at all, I will catch him in the mirror eyeing me as well, I hate it. I have said shit to these clowns before, why don't you look away and get to your wo and stop stairing at me you bitch. Maybe if I was 300 lbs then I can understand it by my god, what is the deal?!




Do you think they like you, or do they LIKE YOU like you?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

thats the impression I get when a guy can't take his eyes off me, WTF, not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Mex (Sep 25, 2003)

Oh, but tell us how you REALLY feel 

None of that bothers me, really, except the one about people suddenly taking over the machine you were using, specially when you leave a towel. I think that's overly rude.

Staring and all... Well, you can either think "Man, I must be lookin' good today". Or maybe you should check if your pants aren't ripped...


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

I agree, but there gets a point where it becomes a problem when someone is muggin me every time I get in the gym, it certainly isn't the way to get in my good graces, and I don't need some punk glarin at me from across the room to know that I am good lookin, ha ha


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2003)

Maybe the gyms in the UK are just full of assholes, but none of that stuff happens at my local gym.


----------

